# sore/rubbing raw on cinch area..?



## abbyduke (Mar 23, 2012)

Okay, so, my mare has this sore-looking thing that opens up every summer. I'm assuming that this comes from my cinch, which is one of those smart-cinch ones, so it's well padded & everything..but this sore, it goes away in the winter, even though I still ride her quite often, & comes back in the summer, sometimes worse than usual. As of today, it's just down to her skin, kind of rubbed raw, not bleeding, no discharge or anything. The weird thing is that there's a huge, soft bump, too. Like it's part of her skin - you can grab onto it, it's close to 2 inches in diameter, & it's round (I'll post pics as soon as I can get them). It is painful to the touch (she'll pin her ears back & move away). So, I'll just ride her bareback for now to let it heal, then change the girth, I guess, try something different. I guess my question is, is there anything I can do to make it heal faster/prevent it from happening/stop the pain? Thanks


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It could be a melanoma.. I would check in with your vet and perhaps get it biopsied. I'm guessing it goes away in the winter due to her thick coat and comes back in the summer when she's slick. Maybe look at a different girth?


----------



## kindraeventing (Jun 10, 2012)

I have two theories to what could be happening here.

This could just be a girth sore. If your horse develops more hair in winter it could be protecting her skin from girth rubs. In recognizing that you have a problem and riding bareback in an effort to fix this problem is a fine step. If girth galls are left untreated they can get really nasty. Here's a link to information about girth galls.

Girth and Saddle Galls - Girth Sores and Saddles Sores

The one other thing that popped into my mind is a condition called summer sores. This is actually caused by parasites. They can get into a wound or sore and cause it to bleed, itch, and creates a lesion. There are some cases when summer sores will reoccur over the course of years, and what you are describing could possibly be a case of this. The fact that you said this happens *every summer* makes me suspect something other than just a girth gall. Here's a site with information about summer sores.

How to Control and Prevent Summer Sores in Horses: Simple Ways to Help Protect Your Horse

Good luck with your mare, I hope this helped.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

I would lean more towards it being fly larvae/ summer sores. The easy fix is a double dose of ivermectin. If it becomes open and wheepy, you can also rub some ivermectin on the wound itself a few times a day until it clears up.


----------



## pgboogie (Apr 7, 2012)

By chance is it a NEOPRENE cinch? I was leasing a horse who had a neoprene ENGLISH style and I had a brand new Weaver Smart Cinch NEOPRENE one. It rubbed all the hair in one patch in just a few uses.

Ran out and picked up a 100% MOHAIR cinch (Wrangler Twenty X with a buckle roller -- so it's smart cinch style, too!!) and it totally took care of the problem.

Hope it's not a medical issue, but hope this helps!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree with all the above.
If the cinch interferes with the area, no matter the cause- you can take a tube sock, cut the toe and top off to where it fits the effected area and slides onto your cinch. Smear the sore and the sock with either Corona Ointment or Furacin. Lightly cinch your horse, adjust the sock so it is over the sore with NO wrinkles, then tighten and recheck. This will keep your cinch from irritating it more.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Firstly, switch your cinch to a good mohair string cinch. The cords/strings allow air and the wool wicks the sweat away. Neoprene causes the skin to overheat and break down. The synthetic felt ones create a lot of abrasion. Secondly, change how you do up your cinch. If your saddle had a rear cinch ring, not a slot in the skirt, switch your latigo to that ring, come down through the cinch ring then up to and do your knot. This will move the cinch back.


----------



## pgboogie (Apr 7, 2012)

...and if you can afford it, go 100% mohair (or alpaca--I have an Alpaca cinch and I loooove it!!--though go 2" smaller than you would, the natural fibers can stretch up to 2" on the alpaca) 

There are cheaper "mohair blends" that incorporate cotton in with the wool. These are ok, but you really should invest in a 100% natural fiber. 

....I'm also a tack brat and prefer LEATHER LEATHER LEATHER (billets and latigos...)

Good luck and happy trails!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^ yes, Alpaca stretches! 

And 100% mohair is so much better than a blend, you can really feel the difference.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Try a mohair cinch. My gelding got bad sores last winter with a fleece girth, so I gave him a week off and switched to a mohair. I haven't had any problems since.


Btw, I have a string cinch for sale. Shoot me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

It also could be cinch length or saddle length, or possibly where the saddle cinch sits when you cinch it up. A picture with the saddle on would be very helpful.


----------



## Jetson (Apr 12, 2012)

I agree that all that has been said are possibilites. Also, check your saddle fit. If you have an ill fitting saddle it will cause girth sores.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

1) Use only a 100% mohair cincha. KEEP IT CLEAN!

2) After saddleing but before you tighten the girth for the last time just prior to mounting, Pick up each front foot and pull the knee as far up and forward as you can. This gets any folds of skin pulled out in front of the girth where it belongs.

3) If your horse stays tender, rinse the girth area off with a vinegar and salt solution before putting him up (after bathing and drying) after each ride and every day you don't ride. This will toughen skin fast. I used to do this with my endurance horses and colts that would not hold up to hard riding when they were not used to it. It really works.

4) If you are not roping, you will find a 3/4 double or 7/8 double rigged saddle rides very well. My reining saddle is a 3/4 double rig with a dropped girth, never creates a sore (even on tender skinned horses) and does not slide back like so many full double rigs do. I do not need a breast collar even in the mountains when I ride it. The 3/4 double rig lets the saddle set farther forward with the girth riding farther back away from the horse's elbow.

5) When the swellings are there (the 'lumps' you feel after a ride), put DMSO on them and then follow with Bickmore Gall salve a few hours later. I use a pad of natural sheepskin if I actually get a sore and still have to ride a horse. The pad is about 8 inches square. I put it under the girth and wrap it around. I have holes punched in it and lace them up to keep it in place. I've ridden a gazillion miles with one under my girth.


----------



## roanrider (Jun 13, 2012)

My big gelding seems to have the problem with sores if I use anything BUT a fleece cinch which is a pain because it gets NASTY with the kind of trail riding I do. Any suggestions?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

roanrider said:


> My big gelding seems to have the problem with sores if I use anything BUT a fleece cinch which is a pain because it gets NASTY with the kind of trail riding I do. Any suggestions?


Wash the cinch after every ride or look into how your saddle fits. Have you tried a 100% mohair. You really have to pay attention to the tags or descriptions when buying. They will advertise them as mohair when they are only a blend which makes a huge difference. However I had rode a ranch horse that was in retirement for a couple of years before I started riding him again that was a QH Draft cross. He lost weight and had loose skin and I had h3ll trying to keep the sores away. No matter what cinch material, long, short, pad, blanket saddle combos. The only way that helped was the sock trick with some salve to lubricate the skin and help heal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roanrider (Jun 13, 2012)

I am looking for a Mohair cinch to try, will prob have to order it online, I live in rural SE Ok. What is the best way to wash a fleece cinch?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

roanrider said:


> I am looking for a Mohair cinch to try, will prob have to order it online, I live in rural SE Ok. What is the best way to wash a fleece cinch?


Not sure what the best way is, I don't use fleece cinches. Maybe hosing it off, line drying, then fluffing with a brush?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Littlefilly (Jun 2, 2012)

When I first came here to this forum, I made a huge mis-step because I was so excited about my new cinch and rigging. it is different than anything on the market. Today I talked to 2 equine vets. I found through this forum. Both of them thought my makes a lot of sense. It has solved every issue for me that I have with my saddle, my cinch and my rigging. Someone on this forum who I think has a lot of credibility here is waiting to put one on his favorite trail horse. I have filed for a provisional patent on my cinch, and I have received a patent pending status. I do not want to break the rules here on advertising, so I will not show any pictures, unless I know it is acceptable. I wont say the name of it either. The vets I spoke with today, confirmed what my research had told me. My horse loves my cinch. I love my cinch. I love the way my cinch secures my saddle. I didn't even wear a martingale last trail ride. My pad never slips. My saddle never slips, or rises, or shifts. My horse doesn't even notice when I tighten it. She does notice if I rub her where the old cinch was positioned.


----------



## Littlefilly (Jun 2, 2012)

I am hoping to have the final product out to the person here who is providing me feedback. in a few days. As soon as that happens I will ask him to come to the forum and give his opinion. He has some official status here on the forum, so I think people will recognize him. I will let the chips fall where they may. He will either love it or hate it. he has talked to saddle makers...and they are interested to see my product as well. I hope it is everything I think it is.... he already loves my enthusiasm, after talking to him on the phone about it.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Hi, 
You can also try putting baby oil on the area before you ride. It softens the skin and reduces the irritation. Only do that if the area is not a parasite, and is not open and weeping.


----------

